# Any Degu Owners?



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wondering if we have any degu fans here? They're also known as 'Brush tailed rats' and 'Chilean Ground Squirrels' and they're so sweet 
I have four females, who my brother named after characters from 'That 70s Show'; Kelso, Eric, Fez and Hide.
They look a bit like big gerbils and they're really intelligent. Not as cuddly as rats as they're always on the move, but lovely pets anyhow  

And to all those who've never heard of them, what do you think?


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I've seen a few degu in a pet shop but I have no idea what they are.

Uhmm, I guess they're nice, but I don't think they're the pet for me. I don't think sugar gliders, gerbils, or hamsters are my kind of pet either.

What do they eat? What are they like? Do you let them out of their cage?

They look cute, Kelso looks like a chipmunk there.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been looking into degus for a while now. I found out about them after reading a medical article. Apparently they're very prone to diabetes and are used in research a lot. I think once I have more room I'll consider them more seriously.


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

They're fibrevores so eat like guinea pigs really. Ours get the pet shop brand Degu food and Hay. I've been told they're a lot like mini chinchillas, but don't know enough about them to say, haha XD (although we rarely give ours treats as like Chins they can't take the sugar.. So one yoghurty treat per degu, per week!)

They aren't like hamsters or gerbils, closer to rats in intelligence. When we come into their room and say hello they all squeak hello back and they're just less cuddly than rats as they're always investigating and running around. They look like big gerbils and we let them out of the cage and play with them, or put them in their big cardboard run full of toys but you have to watch them because they chew EVERYTHING! Haha 

They're really good pets to have. Really funny to watch in the cage and once they get to know you, they can be affectionate and even groom you when they stop running around for a moment 
That's interesting.. Didn't know they were used in research!


----------

